# Komfortabel /etc/portage aufräumen

## Finswimmer

Hi,

früher gab es dafür udept. Das ist nun maskiert, da es mit den neuen Portage Versionen nicht klarkommt.

Was gibt es nun?

Meine /etc/portage/package.keywords/* müllen zu, und das obwohl wahrscheinlich die Hälfte schon stable is.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## mv

eix-test-obsolete

----------

## Finswimmer

 *mv wrote:*   

> eix-test-obsolete

 

Hmm. Aber das räumt nicht auf, sondern zeigt nur Vorschläge.

Das andere Programm konnte, nach einem Backup, direkt die Dateien ändern.

Sowas suche ich.

----------

## mv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Das andere Programm konnte, nach einem Backup, direkt die Dateien ändern.

 

Portpeek kann so was, aber es findet viele Sachen nicht, die eix-test-obsolete findet, weil es auf gewisse Spezialfälle zugeschnitten ist (es ist i.W. für den Fall gedacht, dass man exakte Versionen und nicht slots o.ä. in die package.keywords einträgt). Du kannst es ja die Grobarbeit machen lassen und dann mit eix-test-obsolete nachbessern.

----------

